# Kittens coming soon



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

My beautiful kitty Georgia will soon have her kittens!!! Anybody want to guess how-meany she will have?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

6!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow she look so much like my Matilda!! About how far along do you think she is? I think four is a good number of kittens and I think that's how many my Tilda is going to have so I'll say four for your Georgia


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think she is almost 2 months along she usually has 3 to 5 kittens This will be her 5th litter. My only problem is she's an inside outside cat and our best mouser so I think she going to have them some where outside. But if she has them on my bed again I will post pictures :smile:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Just curious, why do you keep breeding Georgia?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I am not breeding her she's a barn cat so any male can come over to visit her any time. We tried spaying her sister and she never woke up so I just don't want her to die to. That and she loves being a mother. She's never been sick after having them and she raises big fat babies that become very good mousers like there mother and they get good homes. I do plan to check with a vet to see is she's allergic to the anesthesia.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh baby kittens are so cute!! I wish my cat could have them! If only he was a she!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She keeps going into my closet and calling for kittens that are in her belly!!
She maybe haveing them sooner then I thought :fireworks:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay!!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep she's going to have hem in my lap AGAIN


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's having them now?!?!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay! Post pics when they are born!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Kitten one is here


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Yay!!! How exciting


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awe


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations! How cute. Can't wait to see how many she has. I have 2 pregnant. A siamese bred to siamese and a dilute calico bred to my siamese


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

When are yours due?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Yay!!! Welcome to the world kitten #1!!

The others must be here by now, cant wait to see them!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope no more yet!
I think she might be done she's not pushing anymore.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Only one shes a lucky duck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She's is now sleeping with her baby boy Alex(I think it's a he). 
I guess she was just fat!!
I told her to lay off the mice.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Sometimes cats can go hours even a couple of days without having another kitten. But if she really is done little Alex will get as much nursing time as he wants which is great! Welcome to the world little Alex.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow a couple _days_?!?!?! :shocked: Gosh, poor mommas!

Congrats Mariella


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

How are momma and kitten doing? Did she end up having any more?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Mama and baby are doing grate. Little Alex is getting fat. Georgia hasn't had any more but she still looks pregnant. I cant feel babies so maybe I just need to stop feeding her so much


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Pics of little Alex


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is just adorable


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think we know who daddy is! He's one of the sweet toms that live around here. We are going to have him fixed so he can live with us. He was baby sitting while mom was hunting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well Alex will be getting a new home soon but here he is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

